# 3D League SE MI?



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

A couple guys at my work want to start shooting in a league. Its been quite a few years since I shot in a league and the range that I used to shoot at went belly up since....

Any suggestions for the Metro Area?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nothing?

Am I out of touch? Do people still shoot 3D in a league format?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Detroit Sportsmen's Congress


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

MOR Archery in Shelby Twp has leagues 3 nights a week, Tuesday -Thursday. Started two weeks ago but shouldn't be a problem jumping in.


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

The metro area is a pretty big place. Can you narrow it down to a more localized spot. This time of year, there are leagues going on all over. It's a matter of how far you want to travel.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for the replies.



fishpig said:


> MOR Archery in Shelby Twp has leagues 3 nights a week, Tuesday -Thursday. Started two weeks ago but shouldn't be a problem jumping in.


Im thinking more spring & summer? But I will definitely check with them!



P&Y III said:


> The metro area is a pretty big place. Can you narrow it down to a more localized spot. This time of year, there are leagues going on all over. It's a matter of how far you want to travel.


Not a huge issue...I'm not far from 696 & 75 area so I can get almost anyplace in Metro area in 30-40 mins unless traffic interferes.

Any additional suggestions are great!!!!!?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

FIJI said:


> Detroit Sportsmen's Congress


DSC has a nice outdoor walk through 3-D course in the Fall. Fun course, banquet, door prizes, etc.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Neal said:


> DSC has a nice outdoor walk through 3-D course in the Fall. Fun course, banquet, door prizes, etc.



Fall is a no-go for me. I am generally working or hunting...mostly hunting.


----------



## SDK73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Check out Adams Archery, they are located in Milan.


----------



## JK Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone recommend a league in Livingston County area? specifically Brighton?


----------



## Luckydog42 (Aug 10, 2013)

Adams Archery has a 3D league every Tuesday and Sunday I believe. I compete in the Tuesday night event which is extremely laid back, bunch of good guys. I hear the Sunday night is pretty packed but Tuesday isn't bad. Takes me 25 minutes to get there from the Taylor area.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

If you are looking for a spring league I would also recommend Adam's.


----------

